# كيف اصبح مهندس تركيبات فاير فايتنج



## محمد شافع (5 يوليو 2011)

ارجو المساعدة من الاخوة مهندسي الفاير فايتنج 
كيف اكون مهندس تركيبات محترف 
ماهو المطلوب وكيف اقرأ المخططات ومن اين ابدأ
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامر السعدني (5 يوليو 2011)

بص يا هندسة : أولا استعين بمولاك و ادعيه يفتتتحلك (بتشديد التاء) الأبواب و يوفقك ............( بالدعاء و الافتقار و المسكنة لله عز وجل )


ثانيا : خد بالأسباب الي هي :

1- الصبر ( من استعجل الشئ قبل أوانه عوقب بحرمانه ) 

2- التدريج في التعلم ( من رام العلم جملة ذهب عنه جملة )

3-القراءة ( و هي من أقوى الاسلحة الفتاكة بالجهل )

4- التجول في المنتدى ( بص يا صاحبي .... لازم تاخد لفة حلوة كده في المنتدى هتلاقي حاجات تفيدك )

5- حاول تنزل مواقع ( حتى لو انت ما بتشغلش في الفاير و شغال في مجال تاني) ..... انزل مواقع و ادخل و شوف ....هتقولي أنزل فين ....

هاقولك انزل التجمع الخامس .....فين .... شارع التسعين ......فين في شارع التسعين .....في يجي تلاتين مبنى هتلاقي 

فيهم كل الي نفسك فيه .......يا ترى هيدخلوني .......ياعم هيدخلوك ......... طيب و لو ما رضيوش........( اه دنتا 

حكايتك حكاية ...))

كل الي فات دي اسباب عامة 

اما بالنسبة لاجابة سؤالك ... أوعدك اني هحاول أعمل موضوع كامل متكامل بالصورة يا ريس عن تركيبات الفاير فايتنج 

من أول الجوكي و الاليكتريكال و الديزل بمب لحد الاسبرنكلر ما يطق و يطرش المية الي مضغوطة في الشبكة 

وهاقولك ازاي تقرأ اللوحات و كل الي نفسك فيه ......


----------



## محمد شافع (5 يوليو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> - حاول تنزل مواقع ( حتى لو انت ما بتشغلش في الفاير و شغال في مجال تاني) ..... انزل مواقع و ادخل و شوف ....هتقولي أنزل فين ....
> 
> هاقولك انزل التجمع الخامس .....فين .... شارع التسعين ......فين في شارع التسعين .....في يجي تلاتين مبنى هتلاقي
> 
> ...


اه والله انا حكايتي حكاية 
جزاك الله خير وفي انتظار الموضوع بالصور


----------



## سامر السعدني (5 يوليو 2011)

محمد شافع قال:


> اه والله انا حكايتي حكاية
> جزاك الله خير وفي انتظار الموضوع بالصور


 

شوف يا محمد بيه ....

أنا حسيت بسنة ( بكسر السين) احباط في كلامك ...


على العموم لو الدنيا قفلت في وشك .... أنا ممكن أنا أنزلك مواقع و أفهمك الدنيا ماشية ازاي على 

الطبيعة بالصوت و الصورة

بس أوعى استاذ ابليس ييأسك و يحبطك


----------



## محمد شافع (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير والله 
احباط بس مش كفاية 
عامة جزاك الله خير شوف امتى وفين وازاي نتقابل وانا اكون شاكر جدا ليك 
وجزاك الله خير مرة تانية


----------



## سامر السعدني (5 يوليو 2011)

محمد شافع قال:


> جزاك الله خير والله
> احباط بس مش كفاية
> عامة جزاك الله خير شوف امتى وفين وازاي نتقابل وانا اكون شاكر جدا ليك
> وجزاك الله خير مرة تانية


 

ابعتلي موبايلك وميلك على الخاص و ماتقلقش يا باشا 

و يا ريت تكتب لي شوية معلومات حلوة عنك 


يعني خريج سنة كام و منين و مشروعك كان ايه ( طبعا عايز تقولي ايه يا عم انت هاتعملهم عليا و لا 

ايه )


على العموم مستني الداتا بتاعتك على الخاص يا باشا


----------



## محمد شافع (5 يوليو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> على العموم مستني الداتا بتاعتك على الخاص يا باشا



يارب تكون الرسالة وصلت 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bsmala* (29 يوليو 2011)

طب ياريت حضرتك تنزل موضوع عن الفاير فاينتج
عشان ممكن يكون المشروع بتاعنا عن الفير وعايزين نعرف عنه حاجة


----------



## محمد شافع (29 يوليو 2011)

bsmala* قال:


> طب ياريت حضرتك تنزل موضوع عن الفاير فاينتج
> عشان ممكن يكون المشروع بتاعنا عن الفير وعايزين نعرف عنه حاجة



والله في مواضيع كتير بتبدأ ومبتكملش لكن انصحك ابحث كويس في المنتدى هتلاقي حاجات كتير تفيدك
وادخل الموقع ده كويس
http://eng-mep.com


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور زميلنا العزيز المهندس سامر و ان عارف انك قد قولك و زيادة و اسأل الله الكريم الحليم ان يبارك لك و يزيدك عطاء 
و انا بارجو زميلنا المهندس محمد يمر على موضوع لي مختص بتصميم شبكات الاطفاء باستخدام رشاشات الماء تلقائية العمل و هو عبارة عن مثال محلول بنظام الخطوة خطوة و سيجد بعض المعلومات التي يجب ان تكون معروفة للمصمم و اعتقد انه لو قرأت و دعمت قراءتك بزيارة لموقع و اثنين و خاصة اثناء التنفيذ بالاضافة لبعض القراءات ستصبح متخصصا رائعا اموضوع ابسط من البساطة لو مشيت مع اخونا المعطاء م سامر 
وفقكم الله 
بالنسبة للردود على الرسائل انت موش اول واحد يشتكي لكن انا موش عارف هل هو عيب مني واللا من سيستم الملتقي فمعذرة و انا في الرسالة الاخيرة ارجو تكون وصلت


----------



## محمد شافع (30 يوليو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور زميلنا العزيز المهندس سامر و ان عارف انك قد قولك و زيادة و اسأل الله الكريم الحليم ان يبارك لك و يزيدك عطاء
> و انا بارجو زميلنا المهندس محمد يمر على موضوع لي مختص بتصميم شبكات الاطفاء باستخدام رشاشات الماء تلقائية العمل و هو عبارة عن مثال محلول بنظام الخطوة خطوة و سيجد بعض المعلومات التي يجب ان تكون معروفة للمصمم و اعتقد انه لو قرأت و دعمت قراءتك بزيارة لموقع و اثنين و خاصة اثناء التنفيذ بالاضافة لبعض القراءات ستصبح متخصصا رائعا اموضوع ابسط من البساطة لو مشيت مع اخونا المعطاء م سامر
> وفقكم الله
> بالنسبة للردود على الرسائل انت موش اول واحد يشتكي لكن انا موش عارف هل هو عيب مني واللا من سيستم الملتقي فمعذرة و انا في الرسالة الاخيرة ارجو تكون وصلت


والله يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا 
في الحقيقة مش عارف اقول ايه لكن بغض النظر الرسالة وصلت او موصلتش ( وهى موصلتش) ان شاء الله انا عندي حسن ظن بربنا انه هيكرمني ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله سأقرأ الموضوع بشغف واتمنى ان حضرتك تبدا الكتابة في موضوع التركيبات اللي حضرتك وعدتنا بيه وجزاك الله خيرا للمرة التانية


----------



## عمران احمد (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اجمعين

فى انتظار الموضوع المتكامل عن اعمال مكافحة الحريق كاملا

و لكم جميعا جزيل الشكر

و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## منهالي (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*

أتمنى أن تتحفونا بموضوع ناري عن الفير فايتنغ 
نحن بنتظارك ردودكم


----------



## drmady (9 أبريل 2012)

فى انتظر الموضوع .............................. ربنا ييسر لك امرك


----------

